# PROFESSIONALLY MANAGED QDM TOOMBS COUNTY MEMBERSHIPS



## shane111 (Jun 26, 2022)

Professionally QDM managed over 30 years. 450 ACRES, Lodge sleeps 12, centeral heat & air plus fire place in main lodge. WIFI. Game cleaning facility. Shooting range. Food plots, feeding Program and cover platform stands throughout property. 3 lakes stocked with F-1 largemouth bass, southern largemouth bass, hybrid bass, redbreast, crappie, shad, shell cracker, bluegill, boats and docks . Gated & posted. Deer Memberships $4,000.00.  Serious inquiries only!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 26, 2022)

shane111 said:


> Professionally QDM managed over 30 years. 450 ACRES, Lodge sleeps 12, centeral heat & air plus fire place in main lodge. WIFI. Game cleaning facility. Shooting range. Food plots, feeding Program and cover platform stands throughout property. 3 lakes stocked with F-1 largemouth bass, southern largemouth bass, hybrid bass, redbreast, crappie, shad, shell cracker, bluegill, boats and docks . Gated & posted. Deer Memberships $4,000.00.  Serious inquiries only!!!


How many members total. 
What y’all kill last year. 
How many spots available.


----------



## shane111 (Jun 26, 2022)

Five total members. Three Memberships available. Largest deer was 154 bc last year.


----------



## southerndraw (Jun 26, 2022)

Man it sounds like you guys got in going on, is this a bow only club?


----------



## GERRY A (Jun 26, 2022)

hello.  can you please send me some recent pics . kinda far from me but very intrested, G Alvarez 941 524 6766 thank you sir


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 26, 2022)

If you have some pictures of the deer and would post the landscapes, stands camp/cooler lake  type etc...I would bet money it wouldn’t last a day and you would be full..


----------



## shane111 (Jun 26, 2022)

southerndraw said:


> Man it sounds like you guys got in going on, is this a bow only club?


No it's not bow only.


----------



## shane111 (Jun 26, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> If you have some pictures of the deer and would post the landscapes, stands camp/cooler lake  type etc...I would bet money it wouldn’t last a day and you would be full..


I will be happy to email or pm Pics of stands, food plots ,lodge, lakes, deer, ect.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 26, 2022)

That’s awesome . Thank you


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 26, 2022)

What does professionally managed mean? Is one of the two members a wildlife biologist??


----------



## shane111 (Jun 26, 2022)

Hunter922 said:


> What does professionally managed mean? Is one of the two members a wildlife biologist??


 Exactly.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 28, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> If you have some pictures of the deer and would post the landscapes, stands camp/cooler lake  type etc...I would bet money it wouldn’t last a day and you would be full..


The last guy that did that had his property bought out from under him.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 28, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> The last guy that did that had his property bought out from under him.


That is very true ! I know of several on here that had that happen.. it sure don’t hurt to keep as much as you can between you and your club. Sounds like this place is jam up and wish them well.. 
here is a bump for your club back to the top


----------



## ruvig8r (Jun 29, 2022)

Do you still have openings? Could you please confirm a few things for me… is this a pin in/out system? Private stands or club stands? Do you have a guest policy? Any special cub rules or restrictions on deer? Are there additional costs I need to be aware of? Could you please email me aerial/maps if I send you a PM with my email? Thank you, look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Shell Cracker (Jun 29, 2022)

shane111 said:


> Professionally QDM managed over 30 years. 450 ACRES, Lodge sleeps 12, centeral heat & air plus fire place in main lodge. WIFI. Game cleaning facility. Shooting range. Food plots, feeding Program and cover platform stands throughout property. 3 lakes stocked with F-1 largemouth bass, southern largemouth bass, hybrid bass, redbreast, crappie, shad, shell cracker, bluegill, boats and docks . Gated & posted. Deer Memberships $4,000.00.  Serious inquiries only!!!





shane111 said:


> Professionally QDM managed over 30 years. 450 ACRES, Lodge sleeps 12, centeral heat & air plus fire place in main lodge. WIFI. Game cleaning facility. Shooting range. Food plots, feeding Program and cover platform stands throughout property. 3 lakes stocked with F-1 largemouth bass, southern largemouth bass, hybrid bass, redbreast, crappie, shad, shell cracker, bluegill, boats and docks . Gated & posted. Deer Memberships $4,000.00.  Serious inquiries only!!!


I’m interested, contact me please.


----------



## shane111 (Jun 29, 2022)

ruvig8r said:


> Do you still have openings? Could you please confirm a few things for me… is this a pin in/out system? Private stands or club stands? Do you have a guest policy? Any special cub rules or restrictions on deer? Are there additional costs I need to be aware of? Could you please email me aerial/maps if I send you a PM with my email? Thank you, look forward to hearing from you


Yes you can still apply for membership. I sent you an email/pm. Memberships are more like guided hunts per say. Everything is done. Just bring gun and hunt. No work days ect! Stands and food plots are through out property don't see why you would need anymore.


----------



## ruvig8r (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for getting back with me… it sounds like what we’re looking for. Could you please confirm whether you have a guest policy, and send me a copy of your club rules, deer restrictions, etc? Do you have any aerials or maps of the property that you could email to me? Any chance we could come check out the property over the next few weeks?


----------



## shane111 (Jun 30, 2022)

ruvig8r said:


> Thanks for getting back with me… it sounds like what we’re looking for. Could you please confirm whether you have a guest policy, and send me a copy of your club rules, deer restrictions, etc? Do you have any aerials or maps of the property that you could email to me? Any chance we could come check out the property over the next few weeks?


You can bring quest,but deer comes off your membership. Pm me your phone number and I will be happy to go over everything with you. Until I have a phone conversation with you I can't send maps and aerial photos.


----------



## Wayne Boston (Jul 7, 2022)

I would like to talk with someone about the spot you have available. 904-881-8001 
Thanks for your time. Im very interested


----------



## Wayne Boston (Jul 7, 2022)

Cwbconstruction11@gmail.com
Wayne Boston 904-881-8001


----------



## SuthernComfort (Jul 12, 2022)

Shane111 sending you a pm


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 12, 2022)

I hunt in the area where Shane has his club.  There are plenty of deer in the area and have outstanding racks.  To my knowledge Shane owns the property.


----------

